# My columbian gold tegu lost all her muscle I think shes dying :( ...



## arianametz (Dec 22, 2014)

She was fine a month ago really strong arms and legs, then my mom took her in for a bit because i was away and when i got her back she had no muscle tone at all her legs are just squishy and she seems to be having trouble moving... her belly is huge too and she doesn't really seem capable of using her hands they just seem to get in the way... my other tegu just died in my moms care i thought she let him freeze to death because she didn't turn on the heat lamp and he decided the water bowl was a good place to hang out but now i'm thinking it might have been a bug or mites of some kind does anyone know what is wrong? I'm really scared for her, my tegus were my babies and now i've only got titan and i will do everything in my power to keep her healthy and alive... help!!


----------



## kotagilla (Dec 24, 2014)

Probably MBD


----------



## tinouTHEdino (Dec 28, 2014)

Can you send me a picture of what she looks like?

My tegu had a similar problem, huge tummy, wouldnt eat, couldnt poop very well, moved kinda funny (when she walked her stomach drags on the ground)

mine had an injury near the base of the tail between the hind legs


----------



## MakeyourIPATH (Dec 31, 2014)

Has the problem been solved? If not what has your mom been feeding the tegu.


----------

